# Hey guys, first post. Porkfish question?



## sausage5000 (Mar 27, 2006)

maybe i can hang out here and learn something.  

so... anyone know about atlantic porkfish? they seem like nice guys so far, my two are little juveniles. they definitely like to pick at the liverock, but i don't really have any soft stuff, so that's okay. 

but, the important question for me: *when the porkfish get a bit bigger, will they kill a large sized coral banded shrimp?* they seem totally fine with shrimpy, so far... but i'm concerned about him becoming a nighttime snack.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

porkfish will consume any crabs snails shrimp or starfish in there.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I dont know a think about those fish - just wanted to welcome you to the site!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

hey, ive never heard of a porkfish, just pork pie drums, how about a pic if you can? (we all love pictures on fishforums.)


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=16&cat=1830&articleid=1970


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

thanks ff, your such a good friend...


----------

